
YouTube Launches Multi-Angle Video Experiment - Robadob
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/04/youtube-launches-multi-angle-video-experiment/
======
thomasfl
Do I have to to the work of editing the video myself to be able to watch it?
When watching this video, you have to change to camera angle yourself to be
able to see the presenter introducing the artist. I think I'd prefer to have
someone chose the camera angels for in advance, but let me override ...if I
cared to do so. I would love to see multi angle videos for sporting events.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/MadilynBailey/ChooseYourView](https://www.youtube.com/user/MadilynBailey/ChooseYourView)

